# Ice



## tavo (Oct 22, 2002)

Hello: I am planning to go to ICE in the next few months (looked at FCI, but prefer ICE's schedule). Just wondering if anyone can tell me about their experiences there (or what you have heard about it) before I fully commit mysefl to this school? I can't visit it, will be coming from Ohio. Thanks!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

KyleW would be a great choice in asking for info on ICE. Just call it Peter Kump's or PK or ICE founded by Peter Kump.  I'm not sure when he logs in but if he sees you need info on it he'll help you out.


----------



## tavo (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey thanks! - I'll wait for KyleW. I just don't want to make the wrong decision, I am selling my small restaurant here in order to pay for school.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I don't think you can go wrong with ICE. KyleW must be on vacation.....................


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Just back, in fact  8 days in It'ly. I am forever, or at least for as long as she puts up with me, bound to ICE. My GF is Associated Director of Admissions. I met her while taking one of many, many recreational classes there. I love the place.


----------



## spratts (Jan 21, 2002)

Tavo,

I'm about to go into the last part of classes at ICE. I have to say that I'm extremely pleased with the cirriculum and the quality of the chef-instructors at ICE. I looked around at FCI and NYRS before deciding on ICE. Some of it was cost (FCI is about 10K more) and the schedules are more flexible. Whatever you decide though, I think you would get the most out of any school by working at least part time or staging in a good restaurant at the same time. I think you'll find you work faster in class and have a venue for applying what you learn in school on a regular basis if you can get into a restaurant a few days a week.

the kitchen I'm working in now has about 10 grads from ICE. Almost all of them loved the program (one hated it, but she went several years ago and the program has completely changed). you might also want to look into their work-study program - it takes 9 months or so but your school is paid for after that.

I'd be happy to tell you anything more you want to know. Feel free to email me.

Michael
[email protected]


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I attended _Peter Kump's NY Cooking School_ and refuse to refer to it any other way because you *can't* outgrow your founder. Now had he called it _The Fondue School_ I could understand changing the name because of it being dated. OK, over with that particular rant.

I had wonderful experiences over the time I attended Kump on 91st street (its original location). There were 2 sets of kitchens, one in the main building and one a few doors down that served as "the pastry kitchen." Now everything's under one roof at 23rd street.

Depending on your desired training, Kump has a teacher for every type. I studied under Ruth Van Waerebeek, author of_Everybody Eats Well In Belgium_. (She used to bring the manuscript to school.) I was also lucky enough to study under Nancy Newman who has more culinary knowledge crammed in her head than should be allowed by law. Of course you know that Nick Malgeri is the Dean of Pastry and Jim Peterson served as the Dean of Students for a time.

I don't know how they're running things now but I loved the structure of Kump classes. We would prepare whatever was on the lesson's menu, then consume it at the end of the class. I went at night, so class nights were an exception to my "don't eat late" rule. 

I have served as a professional chef in my own restaurant, a catering chef (both of these positions were enjoyed with my husband, equally gifted) and slapping together meals at home for my 14 y/o. I have applied skills learned at Kump in all of these endeavors.

A friend of mine also studied at Kump and is making money hand over fist as a private chef for the likes of Jon Corzine (NJ Senator) and Felicia Taylor (NBC News person). Corzine flew Michael on his private jet to Aspen for 2 weeks to cook for his family during a Christmas Holiday. (Nice Christmas...lasted 2 weeks!)

If they haven't adopted an attitude of snobbery like some schools which shall remain nameless, it's a great atmosphere in which to learn. If the work ethic and basic practices are the same as they were when I attended...I highly recommend it.


----------

